# Your Training



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

*Proven Method or Your Own*​
Use Proven Training methods...state which1422.22%Designed your own to suit needs4977.78%


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Do you follow proven routines or have you designed your own to suit your needs ?

Routines such as

rippetoe

bill star

HST

Hybrid Hypertrophy

etc


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

I got on well with bill star 5x5 and doing it at the moment, though I have right trouble getting out of the routine I've pieced together over the years. undoubtedly, these tried and tested routines do work well but I still feel and look better after following my own split routines and rep ranges.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

At the moment i am using my own but i am planning on changing to madcow in the next few weeks.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

isnt bill star 5x5 a bit advanced for a beginer? i read somewer that it is. i personally dont even know what it is


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

o and nathan i like your signature quote, i muight have to steel it lol


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

iv always devised my own workouts from the very beginning (2 and a half years ago  )


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

For the past month and for the next two months i am using HIT as described by Mike Mentzer (my bb idol) the only variation is instead of training once every 6 days i train 3 times per week.

Work outs last no longer than 30mins at a time, allowing me to eat less food to maintain and to grow in body weight also allowing me to spend more time doing other things because being in the gym every day does not appeal to me as it did in my teens.


----------



## frostman (Apr 10, 2006)

chaning mine. got a pt who has won comps training me monday!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

frostman said:


> chaning mine. got a pt who has won comps training me monday!


 OH GOODY perhaps hes like the pt i once got who had won comps who took my money and made me shrink with stupid ass work outs


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i've not used a set routine since a 5x5 push,pull,legs routine a few years ago

my current routine has been sorted by myself to fit around rugby training and some exercises are not really where they should be imo but theyre there


----------



## frostman (Apr 10, 2006)

Con said:


> OH GOODY perhaps hes like the pt i once got who had won comps who took my money and made me shrink with stupid ass work outs


well technically hes not really a pt. As hes been there im sure it will benefit me.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Con said:


> For the past month and for the next two months i am using HIT as described by Mike Mentzer (my bb idol) the only variation is instead of training once every 6 days i train 3 times per week.
> 
> Work outs last no longer than 30mins at a time, allowing me to eat less food to maintain and to grow in body weight also allowing me to spend more time doing other things because being in the gym every day does not appeal to me as it did in my teens.


I was looking at his method of hypertrophy this afternoon. It seemed alot completcated to get my head round and looked very detailed. I presume its too advanced and no need to do that at my level.

Where ill probably grow as long as im progressing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> I was looking at his method of hypertrophy this afternoon. It seemed alot completcated to get my head round and looked very detailed. I presume its too advanced and no need to do that at my level.
> 
> Where ill probably grow as long as im progressing.


 Absalutely no need for that kind of training yet mate, you need to increase your core strenght and build a foundation first i suggest 5x5 or some other basic program.

HIT is very hard to do and really takes a long time until you are able to focus and generate enough intensity to be able to utilise such a program.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Con said:


> Absalutely no need for that kind of training yet mate, you need to increase your core strenght and build a foundation first i suggest 5x5 or some other basic program.
> 
> HIT is very hard to do and really takes a long time until you are able to focus and generate enough intensity to be able to utilise such a program.


 I think i looked at another style of training its basically 3 fullbody workouts, 2 sets chest on monday, wednesday, friday etc.

Ive come to realise that as long as im increasing the weights or the amount of reps or gaining better form on a week to week basis ill gain.

The last 2 months i did 4 sets of 6 reps. Kept the weight the same for each set. When i could do 4 x 6 of a weight i would increase it. Id then do the new weight until i could do 4 x 6.

I was mainly doing this as strength training but it actually improved my size.

So doing something similar to that with a proven progression method, then i cant go wrong.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Pretty much found what works for me after 18 yrs of following this sport...My routine is of basic concept and a mix of BB+Powerlifting...really like mixing the two around...


----------



## nigs66 (Jul 25, 2007)

read about all types of training and try diffrent methods all the time, really like the doggcrapp method and some of the x-reps stuff.

anything for a change.

always trying some new idea every week.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

for a while i was on rippetoe and made great gains, stupidly i came off it from listening to other people with good genetics (or so i thought untill i saw their legs) telling me i wasnt doing enough and a split with loads of isolation was best!

Im going to go on T,H&S basic routine for beginners for a few months, then maybe back on rippetoe. I need to build my squat back up


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

nigs66 said:


> read about all types of training and try diffrent methods all the time, really like the doggcrapp method and some of the x-reps stuff.
> 
> anything for a change.
> 
> always trying some new idea every week.


 Thing is with routines like DC is you need to really commit to them and do it for a year at least. The first few weeks are a nightmare to get used to it and IMO are not overly productive because you are still trying to get used to the new way of doing things.

Any ways my HIT stint has ended i am back to heavy compound lifts in a push pull legs system which always gives great results.


----------



## mrfitness2008 (Nov 9, 2008)

I train DoggCrapp style and have gained immensely since i started it a few months ago,the extreme stretching is always the hardest part immediately following each exercise,it stretches the fascia and makes a big difference to not doing any stretches after.

Anyone else train DC?


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i train to suit my needs...i used to try emulate other peoples stuff....from my heroes such as arnie,dorians and ronnies routines,but in the end....you realise that other peoples routines do not always have a one size fits all!!!

i think it best to see what really works for you...this may be a combination of many routines or just through trial and error...loads of experimentation!!!

some people need to chop and change....me i been doing the same routine for years and bar a few changes here n there...or swapped exercises...its been the same...something i have done from beginning...and trialed and errored lots of routines,training regimes and exercises....to come up with my present routine (althought i do change/swap things around here n there)!!!!

but other stuff like stretching,warming up,cardio...based on what works scientifically!!!!

so in a word,i follow my own routine to suit my needs...leave the fad routines to people who will realise that they need to really devise their own routine/exercise type program for themself (no offence)!!!


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

i do my own workout. never occurred to me i could use a pre-made one. but we're all different and is normally good to find what works best for you


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Darylbethyname said:


> i do my own workout. never occurred to me i could use a pre-made one. but we're all different and is normally good to find what works best for you


 Rubbish as a beginner the last thing you should do is make up your own routine this will lead to failure. Take a good beginner routine and follow it end of story.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

I used to follow a "organised chaos" approach, applying various theories and ideas and principles, as well as listening to my body.

Now I justfollow the crossfit workout of the day, which is kinda similar, except I can't wuss out on workouts, and my strength/fitness has improved drastically. I like the measurability of it all too.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I think in the first few years of training you should stick to a proven method of training.......Get used to training the different bodyparts and the different excersises that are involved....

Once your at the stage you confertable with your training then you can start to think about how your body is reacting to different excersises ect.....

You can start experimenting with your sessions and working out whats best for you......

Everyone reacts differently to different training styles ect......Its about finding what suits your physique......

I am at the stage now where I am able to listen to my body and see how its reacting.....I like to do a lot of instinct training and do not have a set routine currently.....

I go into the gym knowing roughly what excersises I am going to do but not which order I am going to do them.........

If I feel 3 sets is enough on one excersise then I'll move on to the next one.......If I feel like doing five of some........then I do them.......

Listen to your body and you will know what to do........

GHS


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm currently mixing the ethos behind dual factor with the timetable of DC training. It's working a treat.


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

mrfitness2008 said:


> I train DoggCrapp style and have gained immensely since i started it a few months ago,the extreme stretching is always the hardest part immediately following each exercise,it stretches the fascia and makes a big difference to not doing any stretches after.
> 
> Anyone else train DC?


I do, it's awesome. Been on 6 weeks now and can definitely see and feel a difference. Every time the 3 workout cycle comes round again i lift heavier. I've never seen progress like it,


----------



## Andypandy999 (Feb 27, 2009)

i normally take other methods but then adapt them to what i know suits my own body

Andy


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

My training is very loosely based round 5 x 5. I just go on the basis of if you lift heavy and eat loads you will get bigger, and for the moment atleats its working.


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

Currently doing a Push/Pull/Legs routine. I was trying to do a 4 day split that was to advanced for me.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I've been training for 18 years and in that time i have followed a lot of training routines and done a lot of research into what work and what doesn't. i tend to create my own routine but now and then i'll follow something proven just to mix it up a little.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I've been training for 18 years and in that time i have followed a lot of training routines and done a lot of research into what work and what doesn't. i tend to create my own routine but now and then i'll follow something proven just to mix it up a little.


Best way.

How many yearts did it take for you to pinpoint what works best for you personally?


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

i made my roiten up from varios different souces.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

-Jack- said:


> i made my roiten up from varios different souces.


 :lol: Great spelling there mate:lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Make my own routine, chop and change things about.


----------

